# Yorkshire/nth,,  BH weekend



## vig (Aug 26, 2009)

Anyone up for a knock this weekend or Monday?


----------



## Timberbonce (Aug 26, 2009)

Im looking for a game on sat morning.


----------



## tincup (Aug 27, 2009)

I might be available for a game monday


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 27, 2009)

Monday would be good for me too!


----------



## vig (Aug 27, 2009)

Can't do sat morning but Monday would be good.

Anyone else?  Newbies?

Course?


----------



## tincup (Aug 27, 2009)

I now cant play monday, hope you have a good time


----------



## beggsy (Aug 27, 2009)

where abouts would you be playing


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm 30 mins or so down the motorway from you mate, no problem me travelling over your way so completely open to suggestions as to where to play.


----------



## vig (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm happy to play anywhere.
I can book my gaff (mid Yorks, Pontefract) or equally happy to travel.


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 28, 2009)

I played there in the forum meet and thoroughly enjoyed it, and I think you played my track recently, Normanby Hall? See if others have any recommendations this evening, if not I will pm you.


----------



## beggsy (Aug 28, 2009)

ill have a game monday at mid yorks if im invited


----------



## vig (Aug 28, 2009)

I have booked 2 tee times for 10:00 & 10:08 for BH Monday.

Forfortheday & Duncan are coming across.
Whereditgo & Beggsy(of course you can play!)
If there are anymore interested, either PM me or post on here.
My son will make one in if we're short.


----------



## beggsy (Aug 28, 2009)

what does everyone play off im 19


----------



## vig (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't worry, there aren't any scratch guys.
I'm off 14 and I think Fore is off 24


----------



## forefortheday (Aug 28, 2009)

Don't worry, there aren't any scratch guys.
I'm off 14 and I think Fore is off 24
		
Click to expand...

You sir are correct Duncans off 24 too.

What are we playing?


----------



## vig (Aug 28, 2009)

i'm happy to go with the flow.
Sww how many are coming, then decide


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 28, 2009)

Excellent!

Mid Yorks is a cracking course, you have to think a little bit, definitely not a 'grab the big stick' on every tee and the greens were really good for the forum meet


----------



## beggsy (Aug 28, 2009)

my dad played at your track today finished 4th with his mate steve


----------



## bobmac (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't worry, there aren't any scratch guys.
I'm off 14 and I think Fore is off 24
		
Click to expand...

I'm not allowed then?


----------



## forefortheday (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't worry, there aren't any scratch guys.
I'm off 14 and I think Fore is off 24
		
Click to expand...

I'm not allowed then? 

Click to expand...

No problems for you Bob you're off about +10 these days aren't you


----------



## vig (Aug 29, 2009)

Don't worry, there aren't any scratch guys.
I'm off 14 and I think Fore is off 24
		
Click to expand...

I'm not allowed then? 

Click to expand...

If you want to come along you're welcome Bob


----------



## grumpyjock (Aug 30, 2009)

*Re: Yorkshire/nth,, BH weekend*

Sorry to miss this one but works calls.
Even on a BH its not fair.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 30, 2009)

I'm in. See you there about 9.30 ish


----------



## beggsy (Aug 30, 2009)

ill be there about 9 30 guys un less it is absolutly banging it down


----------



## vig (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll be there to meet you.  Beggsy, if you ask the pro for Dave, he'll tell you where I am.  Either range or bar having a coffee.
The others know me.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2009)

Just look for the bloke who is about 9ft tall, that'll be vig.


----------



## beggsy (Aug 31, 2009)

had a good day today thanks everyone look forward to the next one shame about the wind


----------



## forefortheday (Aug 31, 2009)

Me too!

Mind you the wind only affects the ball if you get it above 5 feet!

And lets not mention the 5 (yes 5) putt on the first 

Cheers for the tips Bob.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 31, 2009)

Cheers for the tips Bob.
		
Click to expand...

You're welcome , hope they help 
Thanks for the game guys


----------



## vig (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanfully the weather held.
It was sunny at 7am but by 9.30 the clouds looked ominous.
Ended up with a sunburnt/windburnt face.
Really enjoyed it, just a little late notice for some.

How and Murph, i'm only 9' in my stiletto's


----------



## grumpyjock (Sep 1, 2009)

*Re: Yorkshire/nth,, BH weekend*

Playing 36 there next wed as the start of our Old Coddgers golf trip then onto Forest Pines for thur and Friday for another 72.
Clad to here it kept fine did not look very good over this side of Bradford.
Yes just a bit short notice but if work did not call lot more could have been there.


----------

